# Westinghouse Inverter Generator not starting



## Ricky_R (Aug 28, 2019)

Hello all!

I bought a Westinghouse Inverter generator (https://www.westinghouseoutdoorpower.com/shop/all-products/wh2200ixlt/) approximately a year and a half ago. When I got it home I added oil, a bit of fuel and tried to see if it worked (it did). Left it on for a couple of minutes, then I turned it off and pumped as much fuel out as I could (didn't let it run till it was empty) and stored it until today. 

I got it out, checked oil and it seemed fine (didn't change oil after all this time before trying to turn it on again today), added fuel and tried to turn it on with no success. After a few tries pulling the cord out, the generator started leaking fuel from the bottom. Left it alone for a couple of minutes, the leaking stopped and tried again... it started for like a second or two and then it turned off. I kept trying to turn it on with no success until I left it alone again for a couple of minutes and then it turned on, but shut down after a second or two again. Rinse and repeat. The fuel leaking stopped after a while, but the generator kept behaving the same.

I do remember pushing and pulling the choke a couple of times (did that out of ignorance) when it wasn't turning on the first time and I kinda heard the sound of liquid, so I'm not sure if that was the reason why the fuel leaked and/or why the generator isn't turning on.

If anybody has any idea of what could it be and if it's solvable I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Sounds like your carb bowl/jet/float needle valve need cleaning. Pretty simple to do - should take 15 minutes or so.


https://www.lawnmowerfixed.com/carb-troubleshooting/


----------

